# show us your grinder in action



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

thought it might be nice to get a few vids of peoples grinders in action so people can see them in action

heres my brasilia RR55OD


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

i'm lovin that!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

my god thats nice... about 6 seconds for a fluffy, non clumpy, perfectly formed mound of coffee!!

I want!!


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Tis impressive , especially for the price paid.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

So glad one of these will be in the grind off, gonna put the willies up the mazzers


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Will be interesting to see how it performs against the doser grinders.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)




----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

aphelion said:


> Will be interesting to see how it performs against the doser grinders.


Id love to see it single dose however...a whole different ball game


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

How easy is it to sweep the chute? That would be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

> That sounds like it should be very rude!


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

lookseehear said:


> How easy is it to sweep the chute? That would be a deal breaker for me.


You can get to the chute easy enough if you want to sweep it once the finger guard is removed but I suspect that once it's removed the grinds will fly everywhere in the funnel and static would probably cause them to stick to the side,

probably not the best grinder for single dosing without more mods but as I can't be arsed weighing,cleaning and faffing it doesnt bother me but each to there own


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

bubbajvegas said:


> You can get to the chute easy enough if you want to sweep it once the finger guard is removed but I suspect that once it's removed the grinds will fly everywhere in the funnel and static would probably cause them to stick to the side,
> 
> probably not the best grinder for single dosing without more mods but as I can't be arsed weighing,cleaning and faffing it doesnt bother me but each to there own


Any idea what the retention in the chute is like?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I reckon bout 2 gram,most of the time,infact all of the time I can't tell the difference between if I give it a quick purge or if that 2g of stale grinds goes in the PF,I haven't got the palate of some of the guys on here but if I had someone from the forum round for a cuppa I would probably have a quick purge first,infact i have the single dose button set for 1 second which purges about 3g and the double button set for my 17g shot


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Its looks on a par with the quality/speed from a Major-e. Way better than a Mini-e or SJ-e.

You got a bargain. This sort of grinder is exactly what my work pal Tim / Tutbury tea rooms need. Will keep an eye out on flea bay


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

ok first of the doser vids, compak k10


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

my eureka mythos and the shot after it. (3.50 secs and no retention)


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> my eureka mythos and the shot after it. (3.50 secs and no retention)


that's very nice


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Bit of channeling there ; )


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Bit of channeling there ; )


yes i know not my most attentive prep, just wanted to get the vid on ha ha


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Only winding you up , the Mythos is badass


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

You'd better lock the bosco and mythos up Dave when I come down for the grind off,you know what us northern monkeys are like,looool


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

garydyke1 said:


> Only winding you up , the Mythos is badass


I agree, not many grinders out there that I would switch to


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Come on folks surely more of you can take a cheeky little video


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

I did one earlier but it was crap, will redo it soon.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mine was crap but I still posted it!


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

:-D

I'm a bit of a perfectionist when it comes to photos and videos. If it doesn't meet my standards, it doesn't get published!

I knocked the camera and it made a noise, so it got deleted!


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

might try taking a vid of the vario that michael has loaned me tomorrow, and then maybe one of the eternal racket that is the MC2.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Will put a Vario vid up later


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Ok another Vario for ya!

Shot was way too fast, so 'subtly' trimmed the end off it



















Cheers


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

aphelion said:


> Ok another Vario video for ya!
> 
> Shot was way too fast, so 'subtly' trimmed the end off it
> 
> ...


Andy - link is coming up 'bad request' - don't know if it's me or a general bad link.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Andy - link is coming up 'bad request' - don't know if it's me or a general bad link.


2 mins..still encoding (oops!)


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

aphelion said:


> Ok another Vario for ya!
> 
> Shot was way too fast, so 'subtly' trimmed the end off it


Ok, should be good now...


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Very professional looking makes mine look decidedly amateur, video at least:rolleyes:


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

Ok, its shoddy, but it'll do. Held the damn phone the wrong way too. Ill redo it again tomorrow with my proper camcorder.


----------



## mike 100 (Jul 15, 2010)

Thanks for posting the video, still waiting for my Vario to arrive, can you tell me if it throws much coffee out when grinding, your worktop looks so clean!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

mike 100 said:


> Thanks for posting the video, still waiting for my Vario to arrive, can you tell me if it throws much coffee out when grinding, your worktop looks so clean!


No worries, Vario is very neat - barely a grain of coffee escapes..

I'm happy with it in that respect - no retention either


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> Very professional looking makes mine look decidedly amateur, video at least:rolleyes:


Ha ha, well its no mythos









Pretty happy with it for now at least


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

tcr4x4 said:


> Ok, its shoddy, but it'll do. Held the damn phone the wrong way too. Ill redo it again tomorrow with my proper camcorder.
> 
> Now that is some mound of coffee love to see the portafilter that fits in!


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

tcr4x4 said:


> Ok, its shoddy, but it'll do. Held the damn phone the wrong way too. Ill redo it again tomorrow with my proper camcorder.


Gotta love those La Cimbali grinders..

These use a similar one in a bar/restaurant in Chichester near me. How do you find the Doser?


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Stop showing off with your fancy WORKING grinders! ...


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

aphelion said:


> Gotta love those La Cimbali grinders..
> 
> These use a similar one in a bar/restaurant in Chichester near me. How do you find the Doser?


Its fine,its the only one Ive used so cant really compare to anything!


----------



## tcr4x4 (Jan 2, 2013)

coffeechap said:


> Now that is some mound of coffee love to see the portafilter that fits in!


:-D

There was about 1 teaspoon left after filling my 18g VST.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

skenno said:


> Stop showing off with your fancy WORKING grinders! ...


Blimey..are they maltesers?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

tcr4x4 said:


> Its fine,its the only one Ive used so cant really compare to anything!


Not bad for the price!,


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

Haha, it has gone very clumpy since I got a new vst basket and had to reduce the grind. I have to give it a good stir with a cocktail stick.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Must do one of the Royal, need a head-cam


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Can't you improvise like the rest of us, or is the head am improvising.....


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Oh think you will like the paint job on the royal going into the grind off!!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

I used t use a cocktail stick but now have a small, childs size fork and find it works really well


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

aphelion said:


> Blimey..are they maltesers?


They might be maltesers but that little grinder sure is a looker! And made of metal no less


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> They might be maltesers but that little grinder sure is a looker! And made of metal no less


I agree build/grind quality is fantastic - jury's still out on the looks for me

The grind/distribution on skennos one looks a bit odd though..


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Agreed it does look a bit strange


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> They might be maltesers but that little grinder sure is a looker! And made of metal no less


You can taste the shiny shiny in every cup ; )


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Come on gary show us the beast , procrastination is such a waist of time.....


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

aphelion said:


> I agree build/grind quality is fantastic - jury's still out on the looks for me
> 
> The grind/distribution on skennos one looks a bit odd though..


To be fair to Mignons in general, mine is broken at the moment! It had been working well. Not too much clumping etc. But seems to have given up. Bellabarista haven't replied to my last couple of emails either so I'll give them a call tomorrow.


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

skenno said:


> To be fair to Mignons in general, mine is broken at the moment! It had been working well. Not too much clumping etc. But seems to have given up. Bellabarista haven't replied to my last couple of emails either so I'll give them a call tomorrow.


I found you have to call them, as they didn't return my emails for a few days


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

coffeechap said:


> Come on gary show us the beast , procrastination is such a waist of time.....


and patience be the hips and belly of time


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Is it taking you that many takes to get it right??????


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

I have 1 x phone with a smashed screen and 1 x phone with dodgy camera and hard to hold.

Wanted an all-singing , all dancing HD video from Laura's Lumix beast. Our loft is being borded out tomorrow so little time.

Will see what can do. Why cant you showcase yours in the mean time?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I would love to but the royal is at the paint shop having a new colour scheme!! Won't be ready for a couple of weeks, will bust if out once put back together though.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Maybe show an SJ in action as they are so sought after on here


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

When I get back from Italy will post a few more vids, you will enjoy the la cimbali magnum, one of favourite grinders, plus I am trying to mod the hell out of it!


----------



## Savo (Apr 9, 2013)

OK so I haven't really got the hang of this yet, still needs adjusted & I need to move the portafilter holder down a notch. Scary how much coffee is being thrown out while I play.


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

coffeechap said:


> When I get back from Italy will post a few more vids, you will enjoy the la cimbali magnum, one of favourite grinders, plus I am trying to mod the hell out of it!


On demand model?


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

glevum said:


> I found you have to call them, as they didn't return my emails for a few days


Ta. Just had a chat with them. Got a couple of things to try and they're going to wait until there's one in stock before taking mine in (to avoid leaving me grinderless in case it does need to be replaced). I'll put up with the maltesers for now!


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

It's alive! I've taken the plastic guide thing out of the chute and it seems to be working - if a little messy...


----------



## glevum (Apr 4, 2013)

Grounds look quite course. But Mignon sounds healthier


----------



## skenno (Oct 14, 2012)

They do don't they. Hope I've put the burrs back in properly! The mignon should keep the setting. Haven't pulled a shot yet but I'll try in the morning.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

glevum said:


> Grounds look quite course. But Mignon sounds healthier


At least the maltesers have gone


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

I'm gonna get down and contribute into this properly tomorrow I reckon just spent today cleaning dialling in and playing with some bigger burrs










Super jolly on the right, who knows on the left haha


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Major or Royal


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Nah moved off the mazzer name hypebeast and purchased a magnum - 75mm burrs










Had a really good mess about with the SJ the magnum and my mate brought along his Silvia / Rocky to also join in and compare.



















Good day - really impressed with the magnum. Just need to sort out wiring up the timers to both the SJ and the magnum.

I need to ask Dave whether the magnums burrs are usually anodised yellow - reminds me usually that they should be ti? - uncertain though as I picked it up pretty cheap


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Images failed so ill post again for a size comparison and a jokes photo of my kitchen from earlier....



















Fingers crossed it'll not bail again!


----------



## Southpaw (Feb 26, 2012)

Magnum looks good but damm that's big


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Southpaw said:


> Magnum looks good but damm that's big


Very true - large and in charge will be machining the sides out of both the mazzer and the magnum for sestos timers to be installed I'm prepared for a fair few 240v buzzers !

The magnum is actually insane though cant wait to get a video up and to see what I can do with it in terms of taming it for home use


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nice one they are titanium burrs dude, double bonus


----------



## rodabod (Dec 4, 2011)

What the hell is going on! Is this the pre-grind-off grind-off?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

I haven't seen the Pharos on here yet, or a major, k6,mini, f5 or mc2 so not quite the ore grindoff yet


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

will try to upload a pharos video later today just to amuse you all


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

A quick K30 vid here





 getting on top on the timing settings ish lol!


----------



## reneb (Nov 2, 2011)

looks fantastic callum - quick, even and nice distribution.

do you find a big difference between this and your old mazzer?

(you've got the same scales as me, wish i had the same grinder







)


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Was a great find Callum,any pics of it next to the fracino for size ref

Oh and when you come to move it on ill be interested at the price you paid,loooool ;-)


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Reneb, the grinder is awesome - I'm hoping on my next order of beans to have the timing down so that its throwing out a consistent 17g.

Chris, I have a photo with the same drainpipe hopper I had on the magnum - I guess you've been talking to Dave about the purchase then



























I think the size is more manageable than the magnum for sure - height wise it's shorter than most its just a funny fat little thing not far off as wide as the cherub!


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Balls forgot a comparison - I'm finding the flavour profile as a whole smoother. I feel I can't say much but in my next order of beans I want to have the SJ the magnum (when all set up with sestos timers) and the K30 for side by sides.

Loving the shots of the K30 though mmmmmm.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Nope to chatting check the grind off thread as tis beast will be in it


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

the K30 is a beast


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Gave the k30 a proper clean out last night grind path was pretty gunky - I officially hate having no coffee left.

The internals are actually really simple - all the timing electronic voodoo is crammed in around the edge of the casing - didn't touch that.

But the whole motor lifts out (after removing three screws on the base) with the entire lower burr/ initial part of doserless shute meaning that the casing is easy to Hoover out.

Just need to sort out something hopper wise, dunno if to mod the collar off the original hopper on to something smaller


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Callum_T said:


> Gave the k30 a proper clean out last night grind path was pretty gunky - I officially hate having no coffee left.
> 
> The internals are actually really simple - all the timing electronic voodoo is crammed in around the edge of the casing - didn't touch that.
> 
> ...


How are you finding that k30 after some good usage?


----------



## Callum_T (Dec 23, 2012)

Absolutely mint, almost too easy to use. Only nibble is that because I have to run the hopper partially full I can't really buy beans in 250g bags say like now I need some coffee to last me to grind off - being in Sheffield it's abit of a pain


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Callum_T said:


> Absolutely mint, almost too easy to use. Only nibble is that because I have to run the hopper partially full I can't really buy beans in 250g bags say like now I need some coffee to last me to grind off - being in Sheffield it's abit of a pain


Sounds good mate, i'm having a Compak K10 or Mahlkonig K30 debate with myself....

Dunno which one I want yet, conical or flat, on demand or doser etc.

decisions decisions!


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

When you use a k30, the flat v conical debate seems to drop away for me. Not being rude Andy, but you have to remember that you are pairing it with a Heavenly. by that, I means I have heard that some machines, especially lever machines lean towards a conical burr. please do not ask me to explain as I cannot, but the source of the quote was a person who could explain. I had a heavenly with a k30 a few years ago, but the point I am making, is that either the k10 or the k30 would work well with it


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

K30 is on demand, looks better and fits in a domestic kitchen better (in my opinion) undoubtedly both produce excellent grinds. I would choose a K30 if the Compak was not on demand.


----------

